# Beryl, Kde e desktop multipli

## HoX

Ho installato beryl su kde con scheda nvidia. Ora vorrei tornare ad avere 4 desktop. 

In basso a sinistra visualizza i soliti tasselli per i 4 desktop, ma in realtà ne ho solo uno (stesso wallpaper e stesse applicazioni). Se provo ad aumentare il numero dei desktop, questi vengono moltiplicati per 4 (p.e. se setto due desktop, nella casella in basso a sinistra me ne mostra 8 e via di seguito). Come faccio? Qual'è l'errore?

----------

## u238

ho lo stesso identico problema.. a volte riavviando beryl mi segna 1 desktop solo, poi però aumentando il numero di desktop a 2 mi ritrovo di botto a 8 desktop (quindi 2*4).. risettando poi a 1 questo numero ne ho di nuovo 4   :Shocked: 

----------

## Bionicle

Questo problema é noto da parecchio, é stato risolto parzialmente sostituendo il kpager con uno patchato per compiz Beryl

il link diretto: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=46021

C'é in giro anche l'ebuild ma non lo trovo più

EDIT: trovato http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/sabayon/portage/kde-misc/kicker-compiz/kicker-compiz-0.2.ebuild

Dovete fare attenzione che nel configuratore di beryl sotto "general options" -> "Settings,Profiles...." -> "Backends and..." sia selezionato Flat-File Backend

Se usate il Flat-file non utilizza le impostazioni di kde cosi che potete impostare il numero di finestre (es. 4) e restano indipendenti. Infatti avevo notato che mettendo 4 nel pannello di kde e poi si avvia Beryl lui automaticamente la rimette a 1 se si é impostato KDE configurator Backend.

Nel repository xeffects c'é anche questo che può venir utile (personalmente non lo uso)

```
xeffects/kde-misc/taskbar-compiz
```

CIao

----------

## HoX

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> C'é in giro anche l'ebuild ma non lo trovo più
> 
> EDIT: trovato http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/sabayon/portage/kde-misc/kicker-compiz/kicker-compiz-0.2.ebuild

 

Scaricato e emerso...

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Dovete fare attenzione che nel configuratore di beryl sotto "general options" -> "Settings,Profiles...." -> "Backends and..." sia selezionato Flat-File Backend

 

è selezionato proprio quello...

... ma ancora non va! adesso ho 48 desktop (riducibili a 12) tutti con lo stesso sfondo... c'è altro da modificare? quale può essere il problema? cosa puoi tornarvi utile sapere?

----------

## darkmanPPT

un'altra domanda la posso fare io?

c'entra sempre con questo...

all'inizio, quando mi sn installato anche io beryl, avevo 4 desktop e me ne venivano visualizzati 16 (credo... ma tanti erano che uscivano dallo schermo..) dal taskbar/visualizza desktop (o come si chiama).

però mi venivano fuori anche più lati del cubo di beryl... cioè... invece di un cubo avevo una base poligonale... tipo boh.. 6-7 facce... non ricordo esattamente.

dopodichè, visto che, pensavo, tutto questo fosse dovuto al numero di desktop che mi venivano visualizzati, ho pensato di mettere un solo desktop e di togliere per sempre il "taskbar". poi ho anche cambiato un po' di impostazioni di beryl. e sono arrivato ad riavere il cubo normale.

solo che mi farebbe anche comodo ritornare in qualche modo ad avere più desktop (cioè "cubo" con più facce)... anche se non so se questo fosse dovuto ad una reale opzione di beyl o di qualche casino/bug di beryl (ma sto iniziando a pensare fosse un baco)...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bionicle

Per impostare il numero dei desktop in beryl (es. maggiore di 4) andate in:

- Beryl settings

- General Options

- Linguetta Principale

verso la fine delle impostazioni troverete "Dimensione Virtuale Verticale" e "Numero di Desktop".

Modificando il primo parametro si aggiungono più o meno facce al cubo.

Io li ho lasciati di default: 1 e 1 significa 4 facce cubo e 4 desktop (non so perché 1=4)

CIao

----------

## darkmanPPT

grazie!! uuuu, che scemo! ecco dove era l'opzione!

 :Wink:  e io che credevo di aver trovato un errore di beryl....

la cosa divertente, ora... è che provo aumentare il valore (da me è 4 = 4 lati) mi va in crash la finestra delle opzioni di beryl... mah!

----------

## HoX

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Per impostare il numero dei desktop in beryl (es. maggiore di 4) andate in:
> 
> - Beryl settings
> 
> - General Options
> ...

 

Sono andato lì, ma a me ora 1 significa 12 (dodecagono) di cui solo una ha lo sfondo... non so più che pesci pigliare... mi sa che faccio

```
emerge --unmerge beryl
```

e mi risolvo tutti i problemi... voi che ne dite? o sapete darmi altre idee?

----------

## skakz

ho appena finito di fare a pugni con beryl per lo stesso motivo.

ho risolto con la seguente configurazione:

In beryl-settings

Horizontal Virtual  Size 4

Vertical Virtual  Size 1

Numero Desktop 1

viewports disabilitato

in "configura desktop" di kde

numero di desktop 1

installa taskbar-compiz, rimuovi sia "anteprima e gestione dei desktop" sia "barra delle applicazioni" dal pannello di kde, quindi aggiungi di nuovo "barra delle applicazioni - compiz" (quella installata con taskbar-compiz) e "anteprima e gestione dei desktop". dovrebbe funzionare tutto, anche il focus sulla gestione desktop quando cambi desktop con la rotella del mouse.

----------

## HoX

 *skakz wrote:*   

> installa taskbar-compiz

 

dove la trovo?!

----------

## skakz

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *skakz wrote:*   installa taskbar-compiz 
> 
> dove la trovo?!

 

overlay xeffects oppure qui

----------

## HoX

 *Quote:*   

> overlay xeffects 

 

dove si trova in portage? l'ho cercato, ma nulla

 *Quote:*   

> oppure qui

 

preferirei non installare da sorgente che poi non so più come farlo fuori (ebbene si, sono un'incapace)

----------

## skakz

installa layman per gestire gli overlay, prova a leggere qui

----------

## djinnZ

scusate se mi intrometto ma sto cercando di convincere beryl non solo ad avere più desktop ma anche ad avere più immagini di sfondo differenti (a rotazione casuale) come quando avevo solo kde. C'è un modo?

----------

## skakz

per essere un thread aperto nella sezione IT mi sembra troppo OT..   :Laughing: 

c'è il forum di beryl per questioni come queste.

anzi è proprio una faq

----------

## djinnZ

quindi devo per forza installare l'overlay ed usare kwin patchato...  :Confused: 

cosa abbastanza strana se lancio layman -L xeffects non me lo riporta ma lo installa con -a, è normale?

----------

## skakz

modifica 

```
omega ~ # grep nocheck /etc/layman/layman.cfg

nocheck  : yes

omega ~ # 
```

----------

## djinnZ

grazie, chissà perchè era finito commetato

----------

